# BMW Group (USA) Reports September Sales Down 25.8%



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Everyone is feeling it.



The Associated Press said:


> Associated Press
> Toyota September sales drop 32 percent
> Associated Press 10.01.08, 3:07 PM ET
> 
> TORRANCE, Calif. - Toyota Motor Sales U.S.A. Inc. said Wednesday its September U.S. sales fell 32 percent, with truck and sport utility models continuing to lose favor as high gas prices and concerns about the economy led consumers to cut spending. Sales of Toyota (nyse: TM - news - people ) and Lexus brand vehicles fell to 144,260 vehicles from 213,042 in September 2007. For the year-to-date period, sales dropped 10 percent to 1.79 million vehicles. Sales of Toyota trucks and sports utility vehicles fell more sharply than passenger-car sales. The Tundra had the biggest drop among truck models at 61 percent to 7,696. The FJ Cruiser SUV model paced the losers in that category, shedding 65 percent to 1,571 vehicles. Sales of Toyota passenger cars declined 27 percent to 78,912, with the popular Corolla and Camry models each losing more than 20 percent and none of the company's cars posting gains. Overall, the Toyota division reported sales of 128,215 vehicles, down 32 percent from last year. The Lexus division posted sales of 16,045 vehicles, a decline of 36 percent.





Los Angeles Times said:


> U.S. auto sales slump in September
> 
> Carmakers hope the massive bailout plan will help drive customers back to showrooms after all major manufacturers post declines.
> By Ken Bensinger, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer
> ...


----------



## bobajoul (Jul 6, 2005)

*last week*

What happened last week is that America was weaned off of credit in one week. The economy has been built on purchases made on credit of items few people can really afford. How or whether we recover in the next few years will really be debatable.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

The local Advance Auto Parts store where I picked up some lubricant was very busy this past Saturday... :eeps:

I think everybody is just holding on to their money...


----------



## Johnny Lee (Feb 5, 2008)

I think BMW should be more proactive on the leases in order to regain it sales that is for sure (leases are getting worse and worse every year).


----------



## bobajoul (Jul 6, 2005)

*Strategies*

The other trick would be to selectively decontent the cars, make certain options less expensive or make some packages smaller- an example is navigation, it is a high margin item, bundle it with satellite, strip out the year subscription. Allow no sunroofs, etc. Reintroduce the cloth seats instead of plastic. These can keep the rise of the cars prices more in check.


----------



## cycler (Jul 17, 2007)

Johnny Lee said:


> I think BMW should be more proactive on the leases in order to regain it sales that is for sure (leases are getting worse and worse every year).


Well what do you expect when the same car I leased in 2008 is almost 3K more for the 2009 model year


----------



## Fulltone74 (Oct 19, 2005)

BMW has a new financing called "BMW Select". I think its similar to the "Porsche Options" financing.

It looks like a 5 year term with much lower monthly payments, but a big balloon payment at the end. Or just sell the car outright to somebody else to pay off the remainder.

For example, a fully loaded 335i convertible was quoted on their website at $830 per month for a vehicle price of* $63K *with $2,500 down.

However, the price quote varies per car and not every car at the same price gets the same deal. For example, a $63K M3 was quoted at around $1100. But the $63K 335i convertible was only $830.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Fulltone74 said:


> BMW has a new financing called "BMW Select". I think its similar to the "Porsche Options" financing.
> 
> It looks like a 5 year term with much lower monthly payments, but a big balloon payment at the end. Or just sell the car outright to somebody else to pay off the remainder.
> 
> ...


BMW Select is not new, it's been around for years. It was initially developed for states like TX, which do not allow leases in the traditional sense.


----------

